# Feral Pig hunting Expanded to CPL holders



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

See General hunting post:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3185120#post3185120


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

This is good step in the right direction for eliminating these feral pigs.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

Fantastic idea...now i just need to bump into one :yikes:


----------

